# 31 and considering a move to Kyrenia?



## Sunfires79 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello!

Im a 31 year old staff nurse & single mum to a little girl.
My parents moved to Kyrenia 3 years ago leaving me with no family in the uk.
Ive come to a dead end with my job, i hate it! I have no ties to yorkshire where i live, other than a few good friends. 
My social life is quiet as i dont have a sitter, so what better time to move abroad!!
Life is passing us by and im scared of being stuck here, lonely for years to come!

Could someone my age live happily in North Cyprus?
Id love to consider the south, but at least in the north id have babysitters to help me work etc?

Steph


----------



## grungemonkey (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Sunfires,

Yes you could live in Kyrenia happily. I live in the ROC but know many Brits are moving up there from here. Lots of Brits in Lapta area for sure, and the Ship Inn is the place to go. Am considering hoofing it up there myself as not fun here in the South any more. Workwise don't expect too much, just network when you get there.
Kindest regards

grungemonkey






Sunfires79 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

grungemonkey said:


> Hi Sunfires,
> 
> Yes you could live in Kyrenia happily. I live in the ROC but know many Brits are moving up there from here. Lots of Brits in Lapta area for sure, and the Ship Inn is the place to go. Am considering hoofing it up there myself as not fun here in the South any more. Workwise don't expect too much, just network when you get there.
> Kindest regards
> ...


You live in ROC as in China? Or Cuba? or Limassol? I am confused.


----------

